# HDMI on tv not working



## Spartan12 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba 32AV800A television. I bought it sometime at the beginning of this year. I use it to plug my laptop or Xbox 360 into it via HDMI.

Yesterday, I decided to play my 360 so I unplugged the HDMI cable from my laptop and plugged it into the 360. There was no video or audio. I connected the cable back to the laptop, and there was no video or audio as well. I tried another port. It worked for a while. I then connected my 360 to it, and it stopped working again. I tried using my friends HDMI cable. Still isn't working. Is there a problem with the HDMI ports on the TV?


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

try connecting different devices to your tv and see if they work properly. Connect you xbox and/or laptop to other tv (maybe friend's) and see if they work.


----------



## Spartan12 (Sep 25, 2012)

I connected my laptop and my Xbox to another tv via the same HDMI cable. It works on that tv.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

I suspect that when you plug the 360 into where the laptop was prior (HDMI), your Toshiba loses the laptop sync by syncing to the 360. When you then change over plug insertion back to the laptop, the Toshiba won't recognize it but, in trying, loses the 360 sync as well.

I have the same problem with a Sony Bravia that has a variety of HDMIs. Where it will always recognize my DVR, when I switch back to the laptop HDMI (without even having disconnected it), it's gone.

Way around it is to toggle laptop (hold down the Fn key and press corresponding F key - F3 in my case, but it varies from laptop to laptop) to choose "LCD and HDMI" from usually 3 settings options.

More cumbersome is to restart the laptop which'll give the same syncing effect, so you may have to do that with the 360.

Remember to have the TV powered on first.

I'd think there's nothing wrong with your TVs HDMIs, it's just the way the recogniton parameters are set.


----------

